# need part time work



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

hello i am 24 and need a part time job i work monday threw friday for 4 in the moring until around 3ish i need something in the after noon and or weekend had a baby and the wife just went part time i can do just about anything for yard work to small boat jobs to working a cash register so if anyone know of something around pensacola please let me know thank

josh


----------

